# Americans are NOT stupid!



## Andrew Green

[yt]fJuNgBkloFE[/yt]

The scary thing, these people can vote


----------



## MA-Caver

Embarrassing... at first kinda funny... then it just got down right pitiful. :angry:
One guy old enough to remember thinks that there were THREE world wars? Then (another?) older gentleman who should've remembered...   thought that Hiroshima and Nagasaki were famous for JUDO WRESTLING??? 

Wonder how many euros/brits were seriously laughing their collective butts off watching that. Wonder how many were sadly shaking their heads. 

Makes one wonder... what happened?


----------



## Andrew Green

MA-Caver said:


> Makes one wonder... what happened?



Well, one of two things:

All you Americans are that dumb, and these where the only people interviewed.

or

Most people got the right answer, but they don't make for good tv


----------



## bluemtn

Ok... I had to force myself from trying to beat my head with my keyboard!  That's worse than sad.  Just down right PITIFUL!!


----------



## bluemtn

Andrew Green said:


> Well, one of two things:
> 
> All you Americans are that dumb, and these where the only people interviewed.
> 
> or
> 
> Most people got the right answer, but they don't make for good tv


 

Well to be honest... I know that I'm not that good under pressure (nerves causes my brain to blank out).  I've had that problem with tests in school.  I could've kicked myself in the *** 3 minutes after the test for not getting certain questions right, but that was rediculous in the video...


----------



## MA-Caver

Andrew Green said:


> Most people got the right answer, but they don't make for good tv


 You're probably right there... but it's still embarrassing because man... Australia is the new Korea?


----------



## Brian R. VanCise

Andrew Green said:


> Well, one of two things:
> 
> All you Americans are that dumb, and these where the only people interviewed.
> 
> or
> 
> Most people got the right answer, but they don't make for good tv


 
Well there are a few out there that do not know those answers (yikes :ergbut I think more got them right but were edited out.


----------



## bluemtn

Brian R. VanCise said:


> Well there are a few out there that do not know those answers (yikes :ergbut I think more got them right but were edited out.


 

Or suffering from a temporary brain fart...


----------



## Sukerkin

I notice that there are not that many from this side of the pond making any comments ... I'm tired enough to embarass myself, so I'll speak of what has not be spoken.

American Gentlemen and ladies, those of you who are members of MartialTalk are, it has to be said, not typical of those who make up the populous of your nation.  You tend to be erudite, thoughtful and above all, knowledgeable about the wider world outside your house.

Altho' it has to be said, that it is also true that those who post at MT from England (and Europe) are also a 'cut above', so maybe there's a trend to be observed there.

I do not wish to be disparaging of the home country of some people who have come to be friends of mine so I have to be careful what I say (please forgive me if I fail in my efforts to be objective).

What seems to have happened, in contra-valence to every other immigration wave that I can think of in recorded history, is that the US has absorbed into itself all the negative attributes of it's emigres from other nations and educated _down_ to the lowest common denominator.  Is it any wonder that the majority (Net fact warning) of citizens cannot even point to their own state on a map?

Combine that with an abundance of indiginous resources and you have what you see before you today - a powerful country with no idea how to excercise it's power effectively, lashing out at the parts of the world that are very different from itself, that it does not fully comprehend, and subsequently being surprised at what rebounds back at it.

It's a sad and woeful progression of events that seems to be gradually spreading - I'm starting to term it the New Dark Ages - where knowledge and tolerance is being replaced with ignorance and violence.

Perhaps I'm just too tired and am seeing events in shades of black .


----------



## Steel Tiger

Is this level of ignorance any sort of indicationas to the state of the US's education system?  I don't really know.  Unfortunately, this is the face of the United States that the rest of the world sees most often.

I once read an article from the US where various people were shown their own Bill of Rights and asked what document it was.  The majority of them said it was the Communist Manifesto.

The United States is a country with a clearly high level of engineering skill and education which seems to have let other fields of knowledge (like geography) slide below mediocrity.  Can anyone hazard a guess as to why this might be?


----------



## Kembudo-Kai Kempoka

Sukerkin said:


> I notice that there are not that many from this side of the pond making any comments ... I'm tired enough to embarass myself, so I'll speak of what has not be spoken.
> 
> American Gentlemen and ladies, those of you who are members of MartialTalk are, it has to be said, not typical of those who make up the populous of your nation. You tend to be erudite, thoughtful and above all, knowledgeable about the wider world outside your house.
> 
> Altho' it has to be said, that it is also true that those who post at MT from England (and Europe) are also a 'cut above', so maybe there's a trend to be observed there.
> 
> I do not wish to be disparaging of the home country of some people who have come to be friends of mine so I have to be careful what I say (please forgive me if I fail in my efforts to be objective).
> 
> What seems to have happened, in contra-valence to every other immigration wave that I can think of in recorded history, is that the US has absorbed into itself all the negative attributes of it's emigres from other nations and educated _down_ to the lowest common denominator. Is it any wonder that the majority (Net fact warning) of citizens cannot even point to their own state on a map?
> 
> Combine that with an abundance of indiginous resources and you have what you see before you today - a powerful country with no idea how to excercise it's power effectively, lashing out at the parts of the world that are very different from itself, that it does not fully comprehend, and subsequently being surprised at what rebounds back at it.
> 
> It's a sad and woeful progression of events that seems to be gradually spreading - I'm starting to term it the New Dark Ages - where knowledge and tolerance is being replaced with ignorance and violence.
> 
> Perhaps I'm just too tired and am seeing events in shades of black .


 

I wish I had something clever to say in defense of my fellow Americans, but the reality ios that our society is comprosed mostly of grossly dense idjits. I lived in Bruxelles for a bit, and after only a few months of seeing my fellow citizens doing thier idiot-best, I started to hide my civil identity so none of the locals would think I was "one of them".

The Ugly American has the biggest stick and the smallest brain. Sad, really. Sad. Even if this is edited for TV play, I can too easily step out my home and meet 10 people like that in an hour. The masses are asses, and this is the failure of democracy; the informed vote is not informed enough to vote.

Thanks for the laugh, and the grief.

Dave


----------



## bydand

Sukerkin said:


> What seems to have happened, in contra-valence to every other immigration wave that I can think of in recorded history, is that the US has absorbed into itself all the negative attributes of it's emigres from other nations and educated _down_ to the lowest common denominator.  Is it any wonder that the majority (Net fact warning) of citizens cannot even point to their own state on a map?



I find it hard to believe a MAJORITY of our citizens cannot find their own state, some, sure I'll grant that, but not a majority.




Steel Tiger said:


> Is this level of ignorance any sort of indication as to the state of the US's education system?  I don't really know.  Unfortunately, this is the face of the United States that the rest of the world sees most often.



*NO* it is not the average level of education in the States.



> The United States is a country with a clearly high level of engineering skill and education which seems to have let other fields of knowledge (like geography) slide below mediocrity.  Can anyone hazard a guess as to why this might be?



I think that you two have hit the nail on the head mostly.  Granted I was educated a while back and in a different State than I now live in, but while working in the High School here in Maine I was appalled by how lacking the curriculum was now.  I was in one 11th grade history class and they were covering a subject I had been taught in the 6th grade, and they still were asking questions that clearly indicated that they didn't get the material at all.  There seems to be a trend to teach everybody to the same level and if some in the class are lagging, the whole class slows down.  I do realize that I am living in an area where education is NOT highly prized like it should be and for that simple reason, we have been talking about leaving Maine and moving back to our little town in West Michigan where education is still something to strive after.  My friends that have lived here their whole lives are astounded when they find out I had to actually read most of the classics in lit classes in High School, they watched the movie (you can't make this stuff up) in their Lit classes.  WATCHED THE MOVIE-----FOR LIT CLASS!!!  

What is the answer? I wish I knew.  There are many fine teachers here on MT and I am willing to bet they are just as frustrated at the system as the rest of us, or they are in much better school systems than we have up here.  I just know here, the policy is that it is better to "socially promote" a student than to fail them and make them feel bad about themselves.  :flammad:


----------



## Ping898

Uganda people or Uraguay....or Uzbekastan (sp?)
K...I knew the answers to everything but the coalition of the willing...personally I think al queda being a wing of the masonic order is hillarious! and I am sure the whole interview was edited to only have the *dumb* answers....but still amusing...


----------



## Brian R. VanCise

I regularly teach art at one of my children's school.  My youngest son's class is comprised of a bunch of intelligent first grader's.  Due to the art that I teach they not only know where their own state is but also where each and every country is Europe is located on a map of the world.  In any country USA or otherwise there will always be people who are not as intelligent on certain thing's as other people.  This is just simple nature at work as not everyone can be on the top of the food chain so to speak.  Having said that and having been in many households of varying financial means we have plenty of very, very intelligent people in the United States and this video is not representative of the majority.


----------



## Andrew Green

Ping898 said:


> Uganda people or Uraguay....or Uzbekastan (sp?)
> K...I knew the answers to everything but the coalition of the willing...personally I think al queda being a wing of the masonic order is hillarious! and I am sure the whole interview was edited to only have the *dumb* answers....but still amusing...



Or the most obvious, "United States of America" :lol:


----------



## Blotan Hunka

Sukerkin said:


> American Gentlemen and ladies, those of you who are members of MartialTalk are, it has to be said, not typical of those who make up the populous of your nation.


 
Forgive me but Im going to be blunt. What the hell do you base that assumption on? A video or television spot? Id wager I could take a camera and go to a number of places in your country and make all of you look like idiots too. 

If thats what makes you all feel better about yourselves, enjoy.


----------



## Sukerkin

And the prize for Word Twisting goes to ... :lol:  

To dig such an interpretation out of words I chose hoping to be non-confrontational is quite an achievement (tho' as I said I was practically asleep at the keyboard so my diplomacy skills might have been on 'standby' ) :rei:.

Insult or self aggrandisement was not the aim of what I posted, *Blotan* - if that's what reached your 'ears' then I can only apologise.

EDIT:  Oh and you're quite right about being able to find 'eejuts' anywhere - I despair for the entire race at times.  

One final addition is that I based my 'assumption' about the higher than average mental abilities of my fellow forumites on a mix of 'profile peeking' and 'post-content' reading.  That was only a sample of course and a biased one too as it's no doubt skewed by my preferences.

One final, final, addition ... bear in mind this is the Comedy Cafe, so I think a little semi-humerous stereotyping is harmless enough (even if it is rooted in something akin to truth).


----------



## mrhnau

Brian R. VanCise said:


> Due to the art that I teach they not only know where their own state is but also where each and every country is Europe is located on a map of the world.


Heck, thats not a fair one... seems like every other year there is some kind of boarder change, country split or renaming. I looked at a current map of Africa and it was -nothing- like what I remembered. Scary! Same thing with Europe, especially the Eastern countries...


----------



## Ping898

mrhnau said:


> Heck, thats not a fair one... seems like every other year there is some kind of boarder change, country split or renaming. I looked at a current map of Africa and it was -nothing- like what I remembered. Scary! Same thing with Europe, especially the Eastern countries...


Oooh...I am with you on that.  i can do North America, Weatern Europe, Most Of South America and The Pacific Rim, but forget Eastern Europe or the Middle East....


----------



## Brian R. VanCise

Ping898 said:


> Oooh...I am with you on that. i can do North America, Weatern Europe, Most Of South America and The Pacific Rim, but forget Eastern Europe or the Middle East....


 
I'm pretty safe everywhere except Africa.  Europe I can keep up with.


----------



## MA-Caver

mrhnau said:


> Heck, thats not a fair one... seems like every other year there is some kind of boarder change, country split or renaming. I looked at a current map of Africa and it was -nothing- like what I remembered. Scary! Same thing with Europe, especially the Eastern countries...


Yeah, okay... I'll go with ya there... but C'MON!! Australia is *NOT* Korea! 
"...oh wow I just noticed this, I didn't know that North Korea was sooo much bigger than South Korea!! " :whip:


----------



## JBrainard

Sukerkin said:


> Altho' it has to be said, that it is also true that those who post at MT from England (and Europe) are also a 'cut above', so maybe there's a trend to be observed there.
> 
> I do not wish to be disparaging of the home country of some people who have come to be friends of mine so I have to be careful what I say (please forgive me if I fail in my efforts to be objective).


 
THAT'S IT! TIME FOR A FOURTH WORLD WAR!


----------



## mrhnau

MA-Caver said:


> Yeah, okay... I'll go with ya there... but C'MON!! Australia is *NOT* Korea!
> "...oh wow I just noticed this, I didn't know that North Korea was sooo much bigger than South Korea!! " :whip:


yeah, I'll have to admit... there were some retards on that clip LOL. Still, with 300+ Million people now, there have to be some near idiots stumbling around  All the reasonably bright ones probably got cut out. I'm sure if you asked me the right questions you could probably get some wrong answers and make me look mentally incompetant. Especially w/ clever editing.

I'm having a hard time accepting that education is THAT bad. I've been around public education enough to know there are some really slow dim out there.


----------



## MA-Caver

JBrainard said:


> THAT'S IT! TIME FOR A FOURTH WORLD WAR!



nah, we already fought the brits and kicked their asses about 200 years ago... lets find someone else...hmm lessee I know! that big fat country down near the south pole... Korea!


----------



## mrhnau

JBrainard said:


> THAT'S IT! TIME FOR A FOURTH WORLD WAR!



on that note, what defines a world war? just a declaration? How many countries need to be involved? how many continents?

Just how many nations were involved in Afghanistan and Iraq? Would that qualify? I've heard a few people define the "War on Terror" as a form of world war. Perhaps this guy thought so?

Or perhaps he was just dumb 

btw, not trying to hijack thread...


----------



## JBrainard

I hope to God you guys noticed that I said FOURTH world war instead of THIRD 
I don't know. When I went to college, you could definitely pick out the private school kids from the public school kids. There was a BIG difference in knowledge of, well, everything. People thought I was really smart because I took pre-calc in high school. No, I'm just a regular Joe who was required to take (and pass) pre-calc to graduate from my private high school.
I think it really is our crappy public education system that is to blame.


----------



## mrhnau

JBrainard said:


> I hope to God you guys noticed that I said FOURTH world war instead of THIRD
> I don't know. When I went to college, you could definitely pick out the private school kids from the public school kids. There was a BIG difference in knowledge of, well, everything. People thought I was really smart because I took pre-calc in high school. No, I'm just a regular Joe who was required to take (and pass) pre-calc to graduate from my private high school.
> I think it really is our crappy public education system that is to blame.


private high school dittos here. public college though.

I was a bit shocked at some of the students in college when I came, to be honest...


----------



## JBrainard

MA-Caver said:


> nah, we already fought the brits and kicked their asses about 200 years ago... lets find someone else...hmm lessee I know! that big fat country down near the south pole... Korea!


 
I just had a mental image of Steel Tiger watching the world news on TV, seeing an announcment that the US is going to invade Korea, and then hearing US war planes flying overhead.:lol:


----------



## Andrew Green

MA-Caver said:


> nah, we already fought the brits and kicked their asses about 200 years ago... lets find someone else...hmm lessee I know! that big fat country down near the south pole... Korea!




230 years, 200 years is closer to 1812, that one didn't go as well


----------



## MA-Caver

Andrew Green said:


> 230 years, 200 years is closer to 1812, that one didn't go as well



(pssst andrew...{nudge nudge} it goes with the thread of stupid americans... :wink1: )


----------



## Shaderon

mrhnau said:


> Heck, thats not a fair one... seems like every other year there is some kind of boarder change, country split or renaming. I looked at a current map of Africa and it was -nothing- like what I remembered. Scary! Same thing with Europe, especially the Eastern countries...


 
Yea they are always changing Europe around, and for stupid reasons, the last border change I know of was for my village because the damn sign didn't fit where I should have, so they moved the border so they could fit the sign in some pretty grass on the other side of a big new road (which they didn't want in the village anyway).



JBrainard said:


> THAT'S IT! TIME FOR A FOURTH WORLD WAR!


 


MA-Caver said:


> nah, we already fought the brits and kicked their asses about 200 years ago... lets find someone else...hmm lessee I know! that big fat country down near the south pole... Korea!


 


Andrew Green said:


> 230 years, 200 years is closer to 1812, that one didn't go as well


 


MA-Caver said:


> (pssst andrew...{nudge nudge} it goes with the thread of stupid americans... :wink1: )


 
Ok bring it on John, we Brits are known to be scrappers and I love a good fight.   I've got a catapult that my dad used to use on the cats until I took it off him so I'll be in the ranged weapons squadron.  :lol:

MAC, if you want... er... _Korea_ to be involved too I think they are on our side, they recognise our queen, well _that_ particular Korea does anyway, but we can always invite all the Koreas.  North Korea, South Korea and Polar Korea


----------



## CoryKS

Andrew Green said:


> Well, one of two things:
> 
> All you Americans are that dumb, and these where the only people interviewed.
> 
> or
> 
> Most people got the right answer, but they don't make for good tv


 
I think you hit the nail on the head with the second option.  A third possibility is that these people are hired to say idiotic things.  

I read an interview with Brian Jacques, the author of the Redwall stories, once (I think it was on Amazon).  They asked him if Americans were dumber than the British.  His response was something to the effect that the US has 5 times the population, so we probably have 5 times as many idiots.  So yeah, we probably have a lot more idiots.  On the other hand, those Nobel prizes ain't winning themselves.


----------



## Shaderon

CoryKS said:


> His response was something to the effect that the US has 5 times the population, so we probably have 5 times as many idiots. So yeah, we probably have a lot more idiots.


 
You know I looked at the comparision between the UK and the USA because I couldn't quite believe them figures and you are quite right, the USA has 4.8 times the number of people the UK does in that HUGE area! No wonder you all don't mind travelling so much!  AND we have a higher percentage of arable land that the US.... what do you do with it all?   Build swimming pools on it?

We might be small but we have 60 million people crammed onto this liddle Island! That's 250 people per sq km, as compared to the USA's 32 people per sq km.

http://www.woodlands-junior.kent.sch.uk/customs/questions/compare/usa.htm

That's pretty mad! 

OI GOVERNMENT!! SHUT THE GATES WERE OVERCROWDED!!!


----------



## MBuzzy

I just have to say....I thought the clip was hilarious.  BUT - they kept showing the same people over and over.  To me, that says they had to dig to find them.  The MAJORITY of the people do know the answers to most of those questions.  But walk down any street IN THE WORLD and you will find people who can't answer those questions.  

Let's do a video like this in North Korea and see how the people answer...Just food for thought - the US has its uneducated people and its idiots, but there are countries out there that the majority of the people really couldn't answer those questions....

Of course, North Korea is such a BIG country...


----------



## CoryKS

Shaderon said:


> You know I looked at the comparision between the UK and the USA because I couldn't quite believe them figures and you are quite right, the USA has 4.8 times the number of people the UK does in that HUGE area! No wonder you all don't mind travelling so much!
> 
> We might be small but we have 60 million people crammed onto this liddle Island! That's 250 people per sq km, as compared to the USA's 32 people per sq km.
> 
> http://www.woodlands-junior.kent.sch.uk/customs/questions/compare/usa.htm
> 
> That's pretty mad!
> 
> OI GOVERNMENT!! SHUT THE GATES WERE OVERCROWDED!!!


 

What's even crazier is how much empty space we have despite the population.  Come on out to Kansas sometime, it'll blow your mind!  Or the Dakotas, or Wyoming, or any of the Midwest, really.  I think a lot of people even here don't realize just how big this place is.


----------



## FearlessFreep

I once heard that the difference between Europeans and Americans is that Eurpeans think 100 miles is a long distance and Americans think 100 years is a long time


----------



## MA-Caver

CoryKS said:


> What's even crazier is how much empty space we have despite the population.  Come on out to Kansas sometime, it'll blow your mind!  Or the Dakotas, or Wyoming, or any of the Midwest, really.  I think a lot of people even here don't realize just how big this place is.


Well yeah Kansas does have a lot of big space (been through there a few times) but there's a good source of water. But get out towards the rockies and beyond (this is going WEST okay? :wink1: ) Wyoming, the Dakotas and you'll find not a whole lot of water and it has to be piped in. Even the water table is so low at places that drilling is far too costly. 
Utah, Idaho, Nevada and Eastern California, Arizona and New Mexico... with the deserts water is mighty scarce per sq acre. But it's like Sam Kinneson once (screamed) in his rant against world hunger and how the Somalians, Ethiopians and other third world african countries live where there's no way to grow food  "...we've got deserts in America, we just don't live in 'em *******!"


----------



## East Winds

OI GOVERNMENT!! SHUT THE GATES WERE OVERCROWDED!!!

Of course, thats why we Scots built Hadrians Wall - to keep you English out.:rofl:

Woops, here goes the 5th World War!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Very best wishes


----------



## Sukerkin

FearlessFreep said:


> I once heard that the difference between Europeans and Americans is that Eurpeans think 100 miles is a long distance and Americans think 100 years is a long time


 
I've been meaning to use that quote here for ages ... gazzumped .

Oh and on the subject of the American's kicking our arses in the war of Independance ... no, hang on, too serious ... slaps self in head ... says "Com ... edd ... ie Kaff" *real* slow whilst tracing forum title with finger :lol:.


----------



## Bigshadow

Sukerkin said:


> What seems to have happened, in contra-valence to every other immigration wave that I can think of in recorded history, is that the US has absorbed into itself all the negative attributes of it's emigres from other nations and educated _down_ to the lowest common denominator.  Is it any wonder that the majority (Net fact warning) of citizens cannot even point to their own state on a map?



That is to be expected when a country writes the following on their welcome mat...



> "Give me your tired, your poor, Your huddled masses yearning to breathe free, The wretched refuse of your teeming shore. Send these, the homeless, tempest-tost to me, I lift my lamp beside the golden door"





Sukerkin said:


> It's a sad and woeful progression of events that seems to be gradually spreading - *I'm starting to term it the New Dark Ages* - where knowledge and tolerance is being replaced with ignorance and violence.



I have been calling it that for years now.


----------



## Sukerkin

Darn it!  Will I never come up with anything trully original that I can call my own :lol:


----------



## Bigshadow

However, about the video.  Depending on context there were a couple of questions that could go many ways.  Although, it is sad to see folks so ignorant about the world around them.  I believe it is rampant in America.  I have thought so for quite some time.  

It is as if the American public is asleep.  But I would lay wagers that those same Americans on that video could tell you who won the last  5 super bowls and they could identify three major brands of beer by taste alone. 

Truly sad.


----------



## Bigshadow

Sukerkin said:


> Darn it!  Will I never come up with anything trully original that I can call my own :lol:



Well actually, I have been calling the *Neo-dark ages*!  So technically, it is yours.... :asian:


----------



## Rich Parsons

Andrew Green said:


> [yt]fJuNgBkloFE[/yt]
> 
> The scary thing, these people can vote





Anyone can take a sample of anyone from anywhere and get people who are not familiar with life or what is going on in the world. 

The Grand Bahamian Island is 5 miles north to south and 70 miles east to west. I was there years ago and went to Pelican Point on the east of the island. (* Note: Do not go there. They have three legged dogs with fresh wounds and a sign on athe tin shack that says Fresh meat stew. There are drug dealers and others who would hurt ot rob you. I was lost and decided to enjoy the area no matter what. *)  I came back to the south east side where the port and civilization is. One of the locals asked where I went and I told him Pelican Point. He replied, "Where is that" (* Note teh size of the island from above. *)

Also as to editing, here is an example that makes for good press, it may or may nto have been used here.

Ask question A: i.e. Who is in the Axiz of Evil

Skip scenes to new people do not show new question as it is edited out:
Question B (* edited Out *): Where is Salt Lake City?

Answer to B is Utah. But it looks like it was given to A. 


Now with all this said, there are lots of ignorant and stupid people in this country. It could be true.


----------



## Kembudo-Kai Kempoka

Two words: Jay Leno.


----------



## Sukerkin

*Kempoka*!  You can't just go dropping words like that into a public fora ... children may be reading ROFL.

Now I'm using my home connection rather than works, I can watch the video links ... I have to admit that I got a third of the way in and had to stop because I was embarassed for the people being put on the spot.  The clincher was the lass who was not sure if America had been in the Vietnam war or not .

I know this is the Comedy Cafe and we shouldn't get too serious but ...

I can only hope that it's a set-up, a deliberately edited farse or only those with a shoe size greater than their IQ were chosen.


----------



## Bigshadow

Rich Parsons said:


> Ask question A: i.e. Who is in the Axiz of Evil




I would have said...  "Which axis of evil? You must be specific!"  :rofl:


----------



## Shaderon

East Winds said:


> OI GOVERNMENT!! SHUT THE GATES WERE OVERCROWDED!!!
> 
> Of course, thats why we Scots built Hadrians Wall - to keep you English out.:rofl:
> 
> Woops, here goes the 5th World War!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very best wishes


 
Actaully East Winds, the ROMANS built Hadrians wall as a military excercise to kep them fit, the Scots didn't build it at.  I think you need a visit to the Hadrians wall centre at Carlisle


----------



## Steel Tiger

JBrainard said:


> I just had a mental image of Steel Tiger watching the world news on TV, seeing an announcment that the US is going to invade Korea, and then hearing US war planes flying overhead.:lol:


 
And here I was sitting comfortably at home thinking we were part of the Coalition of the Willing when our government had secretly changed our name and moved us to the Axis of Evil.  Damn!  I wish I paid more attention to what's going on around me.


----------



## CoryKS

Shaderon said:


> Actaully East Winds, the ROMANS built Hadrians wall as a military excercise to kep them fit, the Scots didn't build it at. I think you need a visit to the Hadrians wall centre at Carlisle


 
I dunno.  Hadrian... fine Scottish name, that.  :rofl:


----------



## Shaderon

Steel Tiger said:


> And here I was sitting comfortably at home thinking we were part of the Coalition of the Willing when our government had secretly changed our name and moved us to the Axis of Evil. Damn! I wish I paid more attention to what's going on around me.


 

Are we in the Axis of Evil???  are we??  please say yes?  It sounds really exciting.   Though if we are then it might make that promise to take me to Hell on the back of a Harley a bit pointless


----------



## Steel Tiger

Shaderon said:


> Are we in the Axis of Evil??? are we?? please say yes? It sounds really exciting. Though if we are then it might make that promise to take me to Hell on the back of a Harley a bit pointless


 
It does sound like we should be wearing strange uniforms and be led by someone named Ming or Fu Manchu doesn't it?


----------



## CoryKS

Shaderon said:


> Are we in the Axis of Evil??? are we?? please say yes? It sounds really exciting. Though if we are then it might make that promise to take me to Hell on the back of a Harley a bit pointless


 
Hell on a Harley?  Sounds more like the Axis of Meat Loaf.


----------



## Bigshadow

Shaderon said:


> Are we in the Axis of Evil???  are we??  please say yes?  It sounds really exciting.   Though if we are then it might make that promise to take me to Hell on the back of a Harley a bit pointless



Evil is an opinion, a matter of perspective.    Kind of like something being COOL!


----------

